
Machine Learning Books That Helped Me Level Up as a Data Scientist - fedemar
https://www.kdnuggets.com/2019/05/3-machine-learning-books-helped-level-up-data-scientist.html
======
masonic
Blogspam of

[http://www.datastuff.tech/data-science/3-machine-learning-
bo...](http://www.datastuff.tech/data-science/3-machine-learning-books-that-
helped-me-level-up-as-a-data-scientist/)

with Amazon affiliate links (strikingloo-20)

